# Free 20 gallons....last chance



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have 6 20 gallons with bulkhead for drainage and glass top with screen section. Just need to be cleaned. Free....going to curb on Tuesday of next week if no one wants them. Pm me if interested and time availability for pick up.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Have you tried Craigslist ? 

Heck - you could probably get $10 for it.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Trash is easier. Was just offering it to folks on here first to possibly help a fellow hobbyist.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Greg are these 20H or 20L?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

They are 20 *GALLONS*... He has not mentioned the measurements of the tank.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> They are 20 *GALLONS*... He has not mentioned the measurements of the tank.


Hence the question.... 20H is the 24" 20 gallon, while 20L is the 30" 20 gallon.

Both are 20 *GALLONS*


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Thought the question was a simple/valid one. The reason for it was to determine rack spacing and lighting height. I read the thread prior to asking. I will wait for Greg's response.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

It is indeed a valid question. I thought it could have been an oversight.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Standard 20 gallons not the longs. Got them from petco when they used aqueon tanks. Had on rack so they were positioned to be deeper not wider. Bulkhead is on one of the small sides. Used a standard 1/4" bulkhead from mistking, the ones the misting lines push into. Still has false bottom and dirt....and algae on glass, so needs to be emptied and cleaned. Also has a small screen section I made that is the front part of lid, with rest of lid being glass. I use two pieces of glass so the back can stay in place which is drilled for mistking and you only have to open a smaller section of tank. I have 6 ready now and will have 3 more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rick2339 (Apr 22, 2014)

Would love to take them off your hands. Rick


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Tanks are no longer available.


----------

